# CAO PASS



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

The Return of The Great Pass

I’m looking for 10-20 (or more if requested) people to do a CAO cigar pass. Each person will receive 3 CAO cigars sent by the next person in line. I ask that whatever you receive you will make sure it is of equal value of what you intend to send to the next person in line. It is the responsibility of the people who are in line to obtain the persons address that is next in line so that they can continue this passing successfully. Here are the requirements.

Rules:
1) You must be a CS Member for at least 2 months
2) Use Equal Value- Previously Stated
3) If possible post a D.C. #
3) PLEASE Take a Picture of the Cigar you receive on this Thread
4) Send to the next person in a fashion time frame
5) Have Fun
If you have any questions please feel free to PM me


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Count me in! Looks like a great pass - thanks for putting this together!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's do it!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll play!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll play, I love me some CAO's


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd be up for it, I think I've been here two months(after this post I'll be able to see my reg. date). Sounds fun, I love CAO's.


EDIT: Yes, I have been here two months, so count me in!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I think I am about a week short, but I am game if you will have me.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Two months?!?!!? DAMN!! Haven't been here long enough. Oh well, my day will come! :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well,


Sitting here at my moms computer reflecting on my pass with club stogie and how nice the guys and girls here have been to me I have changed one minor thing. It seems alot of newbies want to partake in our pass and i see no problem whats so ever them doing so. So ill let the newbies who want to do this pass allowed to do so.

Respectfully,

Kidrock387


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Okay Everyone Here Is The Current List.....

1) Schnell987
2) KASR
3) MIKEYJ23
4) SANCHO
5) AURADEFECT
6) CIGAR MARK
7) TIDEFAN


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am down.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

count me in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Don't :gn me, but for those newbies...like me...can you explain how this works a little more? Especially the number of sticks and 'equal value' aspect.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Tidefan73 said:


> Don't :gn me, but for those newbies...like me...can you explain how this works a little more? Especially the number of sticks and 'equal value' aspect.
> 
> Thanks!!!


You will recieve 3 CAO brand cigars in the mail you will remove them and replace them with 3 CAO cigars of equal monetary value for example replace a CAO Black "Mural" petite corona with a with a CAO Brazilia "Gol" robusto


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Now I have a question of my own, may we leave 1 or 2 of the received cigars in the box to be passed on to the next person and only trade 1 or 2?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

In regards to your question, you can not use the ones you recive, the cigars you get are the ones you keep and you just send three new ones to the next person


KIDROCK387

Jon


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to be a part of this pass if there's room... :ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

count me in:tu


----------



## badmonkey (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good. Sign me up!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

The More The Better But......I Think The Deadline To Sign Up Will Be Sunday Because Ill Start It Tuesday Afternoon.


Thanks, 


Jon


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad to see that this really took off! Great job, Kidrock! :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Greetings,



This is the current updated list in order of the pass 

1) Schnell987
2) KASR
3) MikeyJ23
4) Sancho
5) Auradefect
6) Cigar Mark
7) TideFan
8) Raiderinks
9) Jovenhunt
10) ComnanaerQuan
11) Physiognomy
12) Mikey202
13) BadMonkey


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm interested if it's not too late.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kidrock387 said:


> The Return of The Great Pass
> 
> I'm looking for 10-20 (or more if requested) people to do a CAO cigar pass. Each person will receive 3 CAO cigars sent by the next person in line. I ask that whatever you receive you will make sure it is of equal value of what you intend to send to the next person in line. It is the responsibility of the people who are in line to obtain the persons address that is next in line so that they can continue this passing successfully. Here are the requirements.
> 
> ...


May I suggest Kidrock387 that you read this post on how to run a box pass.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28794

Also you need to work on top of the pass better than you did your last one. Remember the troubles you had with packaging? For those not familiar with first pass , it had a few issues. Like bad packaging (I hope this has been solved and long response times from Kidrock387. Please take the time to read about it here)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=734787&postcount=57

And the whole thread;

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57876

*Also one of the thing alot of gorillas want to know is what will be done with the extras received, when the Box Pass is over? * The Gorillas here are very generous and anyone starting a box pass usually ends up with lots more Smokes than they put in to start. Some look at it badly if one runs a pass just to keep the extras at the end.

Not trying to give you a hard time or slam, I just thought others should know that the Great Ashton Box pass was not the most organized pass and had it's share of issues. It might even be best if you joined a pass before trying another to see how packaging, humidification, time schedules, and basically how the ins and outs of a pass work. Nothing like experience.

Just trying to give you a word of advice. Take time to prepare properly and the pass will go smoothly if not things can get messy. Like I said not trying to slam you, just trying to make thing easier on ya. You can't just start a pass and expect it to run smoothly, it takes a lot of attention and time from the starter.

And remember, a pass is only as good as the members participating in it. They make or break the pass.

Good Luck, I hope the advice helps.

CBF :w


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

> In regards to your question, you can not use the ones you recive, the cigars you get are the ones you keep and you just send three new ones to the next person


Based on this statement, it doesn't sound like a box pass. More like a PIF, PIB type of deal.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JDO said:


> Based on this statement, it doesn't sound like a box pass. More like a PIF, PIB type of deal.


:tpd:
It is definitely not a box pass


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Please if you want to make a big deal out of something so small then send me a pm

respectfully,

Jon


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Not a big deal, at all bro. Just some great advice from somebody(CBF) that ran one of the best box passes, ever, here at CS.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

this event is closed and ill be sending the package to schnell987 tomorow morning look for the list on the next post


Jon


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Kidrock387 said:


> this event is closed and ill be sending the package to schnell987 tomorow morning look for the list on the next post
> 
> Jon


good luck, kid. make it a good one.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

alright here is the final list...and rember that you need the persons address next on the list after you recive your sticks, Thanks Guys!

1)SCHNELL987
2) KASR
3) MIKEYJ23
4) SANCHO
5)AURADEFECT
6) CIGAR MARK
7) TIDEFAN
8) RAIDERINKS
9) JOVENHUNT
10) COMMANDER QUAN
11) PHYSIOGNOMY 
12) MIKEY202
13) BADMONKEY
14) ATLACATL
15) KIDROCK387


ALRIGHTY GUYS LETS DO IT!!:gn :ss :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ready when you are!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Alright Kevin,

here is the DC 

0307 0020 0004 3082 0579


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Alright Kevin,
> 
> here is the DC
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 3082 0579


That's a USPS DC right?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Alright Kevin,
> 
> here is the DC
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 3082 0579


Terrific, Kidrock! I've got KASR's addy and am ready to go!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

awesome, awesome, awesome....


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

if you start up a regular boxpass sometime in the future let me know
i'll play been awhile since i been in one
but i just dont understand how this one works

k


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just sent a PM on the next one that Im Doing after this one


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

FYI, nothing in today's mail (as expected)...eagerly awaiting tomorrow's....


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Received 3 very nice CAO sticks from Kidrock today (picture attached). They arrived in fine shape, well protected in a seal-able baggie and bubble wrap - nice job!

I believe that the sticks are (left to right):

+ Brazilia Lambada (one of my favorites!)
+ Sopranos Associate (Cool!)
+ Gold Robusto (have wanted to try one of these)

Nice job, Kidrock! :tu

Aaron, I am loaded and ready to shoot off your shipment...will send it in tomorrow morning's mail. I will include a Boveda 65% humidity pack with your sticks. I suggest that we keep cycling this pack through the pass as long as it is usable.

Enjoy!
Kevin
Schnell987


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

schnell987 said:


> Received 3 very nice CAO sticks from Kidrock today (picture attached). They arrived in fine shape, well protected in a seal-able baggie and bubble wrap - nice job!
> 
> I believe that the sticks are (left to right):
> 
> ...


I concur Schnell. Good call.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

schnell987 said:


> Received 3 very nice CAO sticks from Kidrock today (picture attached). They arrived in fine shape, well protected in a seal-able baggie and bubble wrap - nice job!
> 
> I believe that the sticks are (left to right):
> 
> ...


Aaron,
I just looked at this weekend's forecast...mid 80's all the way through till Monday (then cooling down on Monday and Tuesday). In order to best protect your sticks, I'm going to send them out on Monday. This way they won't be stuck in transit for an extra (hot) day (Sunday).

I'll be flexible, though if you prefer to have them mailed tomorrow (Friday) - the sticks are all ready for shipping (in my coolerdor) so either way is fine for me...just don't want your nice sticks to endure more heat than they have to, my friend!

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Aaron,
Your package is on it's way! DC # 1307 1300 0000 1705 5469. 

Enjoy, my friend! :ss

Kevin


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

schnell987 said:


> Aaron,
> I just looked at this weekend's forecast...mid 80's all the way through till Monday (then cooling down on Monday and Tuesday). In order to best protect your sticks, I'm going to send them out on Monday. This way they won't be stuck in transit for an extra (hot) day (Sunday).
> Kevin


Thanks for taking weather conditions into consideration bro! That's way above and beyond! Enjoy some RG bumpage on me!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

KASR said:


> Thanks for taking weather conditions into consideration bro! That's way above and beyond! Enjoy some RG bumpage on me!


Thanks, Aaron...that was very kind of you, my friend!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Kevin obviously has a problem restraining himself!!!  I got the pass today and it felt more like aggression relief on Schnell's part! LOL!!
Here's the CAO portion:



And then there were stowaways!!!!


Thanks a ton Kevin - I owe you a few! LOL! OK, I'll pick out some sticks and get them in the mail. Need to get the addy of the next in line first.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> Kevin obviously has a problem restraining himself!!!  I got the pass today and it felt more like aggression relief on Schnell's part! LOL!!
> Here's the CAO portion:
> 
> And then there were stowaways!!!!
> ...


Let me know what you think of that Odyssey. I have been eyeing them at the B/M for a bit now.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I got my end from KASR today - three yummy sticks!

Mx2 Beli
Gold Churchill
L'Anniversaire Toro Cameroon

Pics will (hopefully) be up this afternoon.

Sancho - you're next!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

The box arrived today, it contained the following sticks:

Soprano's Robusto (Associate?)
MX2 Robusto
Brazilia Pirahana

Will get my end out tommorrow, Thanks again!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Sent Auradefect a PM yesterday evening asking for a address, still no response as of today...


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank You For The Update


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

PM sent to Cigar Mark ...


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Sent Auradefect a PM yesterday evening asking for a address, still no response as of today...


I'm really sorry. I went on vacation and just got back tonight. I'm sorry if I messed things up. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

auradefect said:


> I'm really sorry. I went on vacation and just got back tonight. I'm sorry if I messed things up. I'm not sure what to do now.


Beg for forgiveness and pray we dont mark you with the red letter in the town square!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

If Sancho sends to me, I can send to you if thats how I should do it. He PM'd me for my addy yesterday.:tu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd like to offer a helpful suggeston to all involved in this (or any) pass. Request the addy of the gorilla you need to send your package to as soon as possible...no need to wait until it is your turn to mail a package. Also consider sending (in advance) your addy to the BOTL who is to send a package to you (no need to wait for them to ask). These proactive actions can help keep a pass moving smoothly.

Hope that helps.
Kevin


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

schnell987 said:


> I'd like to offer a helpful suggeston to all involved in this (or any) pass. Request the addy of the gorilla you need to send your package to as soon as possible...no need to wait until it is your turn to mail a package. Also consider sending (in advance) your addy to the BOTL who is to send a package to you (no need to wait for them to ask). These proactive actions can help keep a pass moving smoothly.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Kevin


Thanks for the primo advice!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> If Sancho sends to me, I can send to you if thats how I should do it. He PM'd me for my addy yesterday.:tu


That would be fine with me. Lets wait to see what Kidrock387 says, since he is running the pass.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

auradefect said:


> That would be fine with me. Lets wait to see what Kidrock387 says, since he is running the pass.


Sounds good. I am easy. I just need to know who to send to.:tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

awesome pm sent, thanks for waiting guys


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Was out of town yesterday, this leaves tommorrow to Cigarmark


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Woohoo!:tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

and away it goes...
03070020000404569886


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sticks arrived today. My wife called and said I got a package. Woohoo. Don't know what they are yet. I will post later. Thanks Chris!:tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Received my end from Sancho. Thanks Chris! Sorry, my wife took the camera today, but he sent a Gold Maduro Churchill, a Cameroon Robusto and a Aniv. Maddie Belicoso. Awesome selection!

Dan(auradefect), yours are on the way. DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0036
Should be there Mon or Tues:tu.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> Received my end from Sancho. Thanks Chris! Sorry, my wife took the camera today, but he sent a Gold Maduro Churchill, a Cameroon Robusto and a Aniv. Maddie Belicoso. Awesome selection!
> 
> Dan(auradefect), yours are on the way. DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0036
> Should be there Mon or Tues:tu.


Awesome,thanks a lot.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad you liked them! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Glad you liked them! :tu


They were good. Smoked the Gold and Cameroon yesterday and had the Aniv maddie today! Thanks again!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Got Cigarmark's end today, and jesus man. You have really went overboard, you really need to learn to count.

He sent:

2 x CAO Sopranos (1 boss and 1 associate)
1 x CAO Brazilia
1 x CAO Criollo
1 x CAO MX2
and last but not least A CAO SOPRANOS BOX!

I love the look of these boxes, and since I collect boxes this is damn perfect. I really can't thank you enough.

I have smoked all of these except the Sopranos version, but that doesn't matter, these are some of my personal favorite smokes since I'm a pretty big CAO whore. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Here is some pics, only thing is one of the CAO Sopranos is missing from the pic. My girlfriend decided to smoke one without asking before I could take a picture. 










Tidefan73, I'll get yours out tomorrow hopefully. :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad you like! At least she left you the Boss. Did she like it?:tu


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> Glad you like! At least she left you the Boss. Did she like it?:tu


Honestly she didn't. She said it was "too mild", her favorite smoke is the Don Pepin Black, so she likes a really spicy smoke.

I took it from her at about the halfway point and finished it off. I thought it was a damn fine smoke. I can't wait to try the boss, this time the whole thing for myself.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

auradefect said:


> her favorite smoke is the Don Pepin Black.


You got a good woman!!!:ss:tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Alrighty...I'm up next however....

I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be back until the 3rd of July. What is the opinion of the passers as to what we should do?

Skip me and go to the next person? I'll jump back in at the end.

or

Have Auradefect hold off sending to me until Monday.

What say you's guys?!?!

KidRock? What say you? This is YOUR pass after all!

BTW...Auradefect, great package you have there!!!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> BTW...Auradefect, great package you have there!!!


You aren't hitting on me are you?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

auradefect said:


> You aren't hitting on me are you?


:r Figures a Gorilla would think something like that!!! :tg


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Yoy might want to send some CAO Flavours. Maybe an Eileen's Dream or Moontrance.:r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

No one made a decision or no one has posted about it. Was I skipped or was my turn held until I returned?

Well I'm home now so whatever is next, I'm ready!!!


So....what's going on?


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> No one made a decision or no one has posted about it. Was I skipped or was my turn held until I returned?
> 
> Well I'm home now so whatever is next, I'm ready!!!
> 
> So....what's going on?


Yep, no one gave me instructions on what to do so I was just waiting on you. I'll get your end shipped out now that you are home.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

auradefect said:


> Yep, no one gave me instructions on what to do so I was just waiting on you. I'll get your end shipped out now that you are home.


Sounds good! Thanks for waiting on me!!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Sounds good! Thanks for waiting on me!!


Sorry it took a couple days because of the 4th. It's out now, DC # 9101785091401205441817.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Got Auradefect's part of the pass today and all I can say is THANKS!!

LOVE the Brazilia and Gold Maduro. Never had a Criollo, but have been wanting to try it for a while now!!!










Thanks guys for being patient while I was out of town!

RAIDERINKS...coming your way!!!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

members of the pass,


im sad to report two weeks ago my uncle found out that he had a brain tumor but they said out it was cancer, turned out it was and that it rapidly was and in and inthe entire the body, he passed away sunday and im in disbelief and im trying to recover from this mighty blow to my family. There is where i have been and im sorry if i felt like i was doging people.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kidrock387 said:


> members of the pass,
> 
> im sad to report two weeks ago my uncle found out that he had a brain tumor but they said out it was cancer, turned out it was and that it rapidly was and in and inthe entire the body, he passed away sunday and im in disbelief and im trying to recover from this mighty blow to my family. There is where i have been and im sorry if i felt like i was doging people.
> 
> ...


Jon

I am truly sorry for your loss. If I can help with managing the pass, just let me know. I am sure the rest of the jungle understands.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, if there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jon,
I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I will add your uncle to my prayers.

Take Care,
Kevin


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Jon,

Very sorry to hear about your loss. Everyone will understand and I don't think you need to worry about the pass much at all.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Kidrock387 sorry about your Uncle. Don't worry about the pass it will work itself out.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

jovenhut said:


> Kidrock387 sorry about your Uncle. Don't worry about the pass it will work itself out.


No worries about the pass. Sorry for your loss. Family first..the pass will be fine.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Sorry that I was such a hold up. Vacation and business has kept me from being quick with all of this!

BUT...on its way to Raiderinks!!!

DC#: 0306 3030 0003 1668 1118

Enjoy bro!!!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Sorry that I was such a hold up. Vacation and business has kept me from being quick with all of this!
> 
> BUT...on its way to Raiderinks!!!
> 
> ...


I just got this in the mail yesterday, and all I can say is that it feels more like a bomb than a pass! Tidefan slapped me hard. Here is the damage:

As you can see, he sent me the sampler including the DVD, and then he put in THREE MORE STICKS! This guy is psycho and deserves a RG bump or two. Thanks again Tidefan!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> I just got this in the mail yesterday, and all I can say is that it feels more like a bomb than a pass! Tidefan slapped me hard. Here is the damage:
> 
> As you can see, he sent me the sampler including the DVD, and then he put in THREE MORE STICKS! This guy is psycho and deserves a RG bump or two. Thanks again Tidefan!


Just passing on the love!!! Enjoy!! :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Camera is broken right now but RaiderinKS sent me Belicoso CAO Sampling.

Soprano Boss 7x56
MX2 Beli 7x56
Italia Gondola 6.25x54
Brazilia Samba 6.25x54
CAO Black Man O War 6X60

Thanks for the great selection of CAO's.
I will enjoy these big dogs alot


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I got My package from jovenhut and will post pictures tonight. 
physiognomy your package is on it's way.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it :ss

PM sent to Mikey202 for his address....


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

All I can say is wow... There is finally a use for the new icon :chk :chk :chk










Thanks again Commander Quan!!!

Mikey202's package will be in the mail tomorrow morning or first thing monday, tracking # to come...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Mikey202, your package went out today :ss

DC# 0307 0020 0003 2078 0488


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> Mikey202, your package went out today :ss
> 
> DC# 0307 0020 0003 2078 0488


I think your package arrived...I have to go to the post office to pick it up.:tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I think your package arrived...I have to go to the post office to pick it up.:tu


Just got the package and what a nice package it is!!!Will post a picture later and my package will go out on Monday!!!:ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

on the way DC# 0103 8555 7491 2931 9790:ss


----------



## badmonkey (Oct 29, 2005)

Got the great package today. Thanks mikey :ss
I'll upload a pic and get the package out tomorrow.


----------



## badmonkey (Oct 29, 2005)

badmonkey said:


> Got the great package today. Thanks mikey :ss
> I'll upload a pic and get the package out tomorrow.


Stupid me I forgot the post office closes earlier Saturdays. :hn

It's all packed up and ready to go out Monday morning.:ss


----------



## badmonkey (Oct 29, 2005)

Package is on the way to Altacatl.

DC# is 0306 1070 0005 5992 6179.

Enjoy bud! :ss


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow! Look at what badmonkey sent me.
Thanks, very nice cigars.

Pm sent to Kidrock387 for addy.

I'll keep everyone updated when the package gets sent to kidrock.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Kidrock387 for starting the CAO pass.
A box is headed your way and it should be there Monday
0305 0830 0001 2220 4329


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

atlacatl,

Bro you went way above than you had to. I hit you up with some RG. Tomorw Ill have everything posted plus a little something else.

THANK YOU SO MUCH ATLACATL,


PS I KNOW HAVE YOUR ADDRESS


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

atlacatl said:


> Wow! Look at what badmonkey sent me.
> Thanks, very nice cigars.
> 
> Pm sent to Kidrock387 for addy.
> ...


Congrats on the new house Mario! see you at duke city tomorrow!


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope you enjoy them kidrock, let me know what you think of the partagas (i got when I was in the middle east a few years back)



Dawgboy, see you at duke city.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i know everyone who was in this pass i promised pics and review but im falling behind on time bc i have to move to school tomorow morning and im not packed. ill have it up tomorow night

thanks,

Jon


----------

